# Top Local Juices 2016 - Nominations for TOBACCO



## Andre (24/2/16)

Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2016.

Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
*Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date (please no double posts to keep this manageable!)*.

After that date a maximum of the 10 most nominated juices in each category will enter a poll to finally decide which are the most liked locally made jooses in SA per category. Thereafter the top e-liquids will compete by way of a final poll by members for the title of the best of the best of 2016 - only 1 juice can win this title.

A juice may be nominated in more than one category if it fits. The categories are:

*Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
*Fruit*
*Tobacco*
*Bakery *(cookie, biscuit, dough, pie, donut, waffle, tart, pastry, roll, cake, bake, etc.)
*Breakfast *(cereal, yoghurt, fruit loops, etc.)
*Menthol and Mint*
*Dessert *(sweet, rich, candy, cream, nuts, custard, pudding, ice cream, etc.)
The final day for nominations will be 16 March 2016!

Go for it - nominate your favourite TOBACCO juices in this thread! Each category with get a thread like this.


----------



## rogue zombie (24/2/16)

1.) *MMM Ashy Bac*
2.) *MMM Sweet Bac*
3.) *VM Reserve VM4*


----------



## kevkev (24/2/16)

1) MMM Sweet Bac (New Batch)
2) VM VM4 Special Reserve


----------



## G-Step (24/2/16)

1. Good Boy - Wiener Vape Co.
2. Cowboy's Apple Pie - E Liquid Project

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (24/2/16)

vm4
elp special reserve


----------



## Alex (24/2/16)

1.Pure Tobacco - Vape Elixir
2.Ashy Bac - MMM
3.VM4 - Vapour Mountain


----------



## Wesley (24/2/16)

1. MMM Ashybac 
2. MMM Sweetbac


----------



## BuzzGlo (24/2/16)

vk4
elp special reserve

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Baker (24/2/16)

Cosmic Tobacco - Tribal Juice


----------



## Baker (24/2/16)

Baker said:


> Cosmic Tobacco - Tribal Juice


From Beyond Vapour


----------



## acorn (24/2/16)

1. ELP Special Reserve
2. MMM Sweetbac
3. VM VM4


----------



## Lushen (24/2/16)

1. ELP special Reserve
2. VM4
3. ELP cowboy's apple pie


----------



## skola (24/2/16)

1. MMM - Sweet Bac
2. Vapour Mountain - VM4 Special Reserve
3. E Liquid Project - Special Reserve


----------



## Blu_Marlin (24/2/16)

Vape Elixir-Black Cigar
Vapor Mountain-VM4
MMM-AshyBac


----------



## Wyvern (24/2/16)

1.) MMM Ashy Bac
2.) MMM Sweet Bac
3.) VM Reserve VM4


----------



## Schnappie (24/2/16)

MMM Ashybac
MMM Sweetbac


----------



## Yiannaki (24/2/16)

ELP - Special Reserve


----------



## Lingogrey (24/2/16)

1) MMM Ashybac
2) MMM Sweetbac
3) Vape Elixir Shipwrecked


----------



## foGGyrEader (24/2/16)

Vape Elixir Black Cigar


----------



## dekardy (24/2/16)

MMM - Ashy Bac
Vape Elixir - Pure Tobacco


----------



## Marius Combrink (24/2/16)

1. Vape elixer - pure tobacco
2. MMM - ashybac


----------



## johan (24/2/16)

MMM - Ashy Bac


----------



## Noddy (24/2/16)

1. Wiener Vape - Good Boy
2. ELP - Special Reserve
3. Pirates Grog - Jolly Roger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/2/16)

ELP- special reserve


----------



## BumbleBee (24/2/16)

1. Vape Elixir - Shipwrecked 
2. Vape Elixir - Coumarin Pipe
3. Vapour Mountain - VM4


----------



## Pixstar (24/2/16)

MMM - *AshyBac*
ELP - *Special Reserve*
Tribal Juice - *Cosmic Tobacco*


----------



## Effjh (24/2/16)

Shipwrecked - Vape Elixir
Honey Badger - CraftVapour
Special Reserve - ELP


----------



## KB_314 (24/2/16)

MMM Ashy Bac


----------



## Petrus (24/2/16)

MMM Ashy Bac
ELP Special Reserve


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/2/16)

VM Special Reserve VM4
MMM Ashy Bac
Craft Vapour Artisan RY4


----------



## Viper_SA (25/2/16)

Vape Elixer - Pure Tobacco
Vapemob - T'bac Brew

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (25/2/16)

MMM - *Ashybac*


----------



## Flash696 (25/2/16)

1. Eliquid Project - Special Reserve Batch one
2. Eliquid Project - Cowboys Apple Pie


----------



## Silver (25/2/16)

*AshyBac* - MMM

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Henx (25/2/16)

Good Boy - Wiener Vape Co.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DizZa (25/2/16)

*Good Boy*-Wiener Vape Co

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (25/2/16)

Vapour Mountain - VM4 (did not have it for a while, but it was my ADV...)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/2/16)

1. VM Reserve VM4
2. MMM Ashy Bac

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/3/16)

*AshyBac* by Mike's Mega Mixes
*VM4 Oak Aged Special Reserve* by Vapour Mountain
*VM4* by Vapour Mountain


----------



## KrayFish404 (4/3/16)

What? No one had Craft Vapor's Southern Tobacco.

And quite a surprise to me was Tobecco's Persian Bell - as good.


----------



## Chezzig (7/3/16)

VM4

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/3/16)

*AshyBac* by Mike's Mega Mixes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (7/3/16)

Silver said:


> *AshyBac* by Mike's Mega Mixes


Double vote......


----------



## Silver (7/3/16)

oops, - you are right @WARMACHINE - forgot I actually made my nomination already
Sorry @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

Nominations close at 24:00 on Wednesday, 16 March 2016.


----------



## moonunit (15/3/16)

1. ELP - Special Reserve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

Good boy by Weiner 
Tobacco+ by vape alchemy.*

*few people outside PE will know it. Local vendor. But it's what I order in bulk every month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## michael dos santos (15/3/16)

1. MMM Ashybac 
2. MMM Sweetbac


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/3/16)

VM4 - VM
VM4 reserve - VM
ELP - Cowboys apple Pie


----------



## daveza (15/3/16)

VM4 - Vapour Mountain


----------



## Flava (15/3/16)

VM - VM4
ELP - Cowboys apple pie


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/3/16)

ELP - Special Reserve
VK - VK4
MMM - Ashybac


----------

